# Cheese Bag Pictorial



## Guest

Chesses Curd Draining Bag










.36" wide Bleached Muslin
Cotton Draw String Cord
Single fold 7/8" Bias Tape

1. Cut 13 ½" of muslin. Fold is at the bottom, salvage is at the top.
2. Sew a ¼" seam on each side. Turn and press

3. Sew a 5/8" seam on each side enclosing the first seam.










4. Cut 2 12" lengths of bias tape










5. Open and press ends










6. Sew top of bias tape to the top of the bag, turn bag wrong side out










7. Fold the bias tape down and press










8. Sew the bottom edge of the bias tape










Repeat with the other side

9. Cut 26" of cord










10. Thread the cord through the bias tape










11. Turn to finish










Finished size 12 1/2" X 17"


----------



## Ravens Haven

and you charge how much for these? you know for us, that can't sew to save our lives...lol


----------



## Sondra

Nice Thanks for the leason!!


----------



## Bilrite Farms

Wow Christy! Thanks so much. I can't sew very well but I think I might try my hand at this. If nothing else, my mother does sew and she said she'd try cheese bags for me if she gets some cheese.

Trisha


----------



## Guest

Thanks for this Christy! 

Problem is, I don't sew. My mom is a wonderful seamstress so perhaps I can talk her into it in her free time. Although, first on my list is getting her to sew me more goat coats.  I'm guessing she'd rather sew the cheese bags if given the choice... she knows she'll get cheese that way! 

If you decide to sell the bags Christy, sign me up for a couple!

Sara


----------



## Sondra

Sara I will make you a couple to pay you for my mica be a little bit tho.
and NO I am not making these for sale./


----------



## Guest

Oh Sondra... that is so sweet! You don't have to do that! I will pay for for the bags. I'm in no hurry as we won't have an abundance of milk until March.

Sara


----------



## Sondra

No prob won't be as good as Christy's I'll bet but will work I already bought the materinal.


----------



## Carolyn

Sondra, if you run out of time or if anyone needs any bags, I would be glad to sew some up, I need some distractions. Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn

I have a couple questions, as long as it is muslin, would you prewash the muslin first, could you self turn the top of the bag instead of using the bias tape, both ends of the bags are open, do you pull up the cords at both ends or could you use one long piece of bias tape? I have made many many different size of this type of bag for gift bags, but I serged the inside seam. Thanks Carolyn


----------



## Guest

Yes, I think it would be best to prewash the muslin. 

Sure you could self turn the top, bias tape is just a little less bulky and a lot stronger. The weight of the curd will really pull on the seams. 

I like to be able to pull the cord from both sides so the bag will hang shorter. 

Even if you serge the inside seam you will want to sew a 5/8” seam on each side enclosing the first serged seam so the threads won't get gunked up with cheese curd. You want a smooth finish 

Christy


----------



## Carolyn

Yep, that is what I thought, but I had to ask anyway. Thanks . Carolyn


----------



## Rose

Question:
Are the square corners a problem at all? Would it be better to make the bottom seam curved?

Alice


----------



## Sondra

probably but flatfelt seams are hard to accomplish on a curve and you already have the fold there so why cut and sew. I just finished 6 this morning. So Sara your's is done. little smaller than Christy's as I was trying to get as many as possible out of 2 yrds.


----------



## Guest

I would love to buy a couple of these if any one is making them to sell.. Please pm me and give me a price.. thanks...
Barbara


----------



## Sondra

By the way your muslin needs to be washed BEFORE making them as it shrinks. ask me how I know??  No really Carolyn told me how much it shrinks.


----------



## Kalne

I made one of these last night. Did not use the bias tape though....I'm too cheap. LOL I folded over the top and but two button holes in then folded over again. I didn't have any cord and used some hemp twine which worked fine.

How do you launder these? I turned mine inside out and hosed it down with the sink sprayer and was thinking of just sanitizing the sink and giving it a soak/wash in there. I really don't want to run my machine for one little ol' bag.

Oh, and to hang mine since don't have cabinet door knobs....I made two waffle block towers. Stood them up alongside my stock pot. The dowel I used to hold the cheese bag fit perfectly between the indentations of the blocks. LOL


----------



## Guest

> How do you launder these? I turned mine inside out and hosed it down with the sink sprayer and was thinking of just sanitizing the sink and giving it a soak/wash in there. I really don't want to run my machine for one little ol' bag.


That sounds fine. After washing boil it for 10 minutes and then add bleach to the hot water. Wring it out and hang to dry.

Christy


----------



## Guest

Sondra said:


> probably but flatfelt seams are hard to accomplish on a curve and you already have the fold there so why cut and sew. I just finished 6 this morning. So Sara your's is done. little smaller than Christy's as I was trying to get as many as possible out of 2 yrds.


Wow, thanks Sondra! (I just read this thread now.) Smaller is fine. I can't wait to make fresh cheese in my new cheese bag!

Sara


----------



## Truly

When you enclose the seam like you state in your instructions... Is that called a french seam?

I'm gonna have to make me some.


----------



## Guest

Yes, it is a French seam


----------

